# Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???



## Glxxssbxrg (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin ja einer, der gerne mal die Web-Cam von Heiligenhafen benutzt.
Seit etwa dem Dorschfestifal nimmt Anzahl der Kutter im Kommunalhafen drastisch ab. Zur Zeit sind nur noch drei Kutter zu sehen.  
Was ist los ?
Haben die einen anderen Liegeplatz oder sind sie pleite ???
Wer weiß was ?

Burkhard


----------



## Waldima (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

MS "Hai IV": Werft; nächste Fahrt 01.07.2006
MS "Einigkeit": Werft; nächst Fahrt 01.07.2006

Beides geht aus der jeweiligen Homepage der Kutter hervor.

MS "Klaus-Peter": Werft; nächste Fahrt ?

Gruß, Waldima


----------



## chris13 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Jop stimmt.Die drei sind in der Werft!!!


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Herzlichen Dank für die Info !!!
Dann sind die ja noch da !!

Burkhard


----------



## BennyO (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Also ich denke mal das die Kutter in Heiligenhafen auch nciht pleite gehn werden. Ich bin mindestens 3 mal pro Monat oben und ich kann nur sagen, dass egal was ür ein Tag ist die Kutter meistens sehr gut besucht sind. Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass der Seeteufel und der KLaus-Peter bald pleite gehen werden, weil dort kaum noch Leute mitfahren. Aber ich kann zu dne Kuttern in HH auch nur gutes sagen

Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Naja die Klaus-Peter ist eigentlcih immernoch ziehmlich voll!!|kopfkrat Aber die Seeteufel wird echt kaum nch befahren!!:c


----------



## BennyO (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Naja.............
Warst du schonmal in der Nebensaison in HH??
da siht man dnan wirklich das  nur auf dauer die Ms tanja, Hai4 und Einigkeit und chance zu überleben haben.
Mit welchem Kutter fährst du dnen immer raus???
Könnten ja mal eine Tour zusammen machen...........

Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

naja ich fahre meist 1.-2 mal im Monat raus!!meist fahre ich mit der k-p,Tanja,Karoline und einigkeit!!Die sache mit dem zusammen fahren ist keine schlechte Idee!!Wir fahren am samstag in 2 wochen mit der karoline rasu!!wen du willst und zit hast,überleg dir doch auch zu kommen!!


----------



## BennyO (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

ja in 2 wochen bin ich auch oben, da ich jetzt 3wochen zum angelurlaub oben bin. da ich aber meintesn auf der tanja mitfahre, weiß ich nciht, ob ich auf der karoline mitfahren würde. 
sag mal genaues datum wann du oben bist.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

ja das ist der 22.07!!Ich würde mal sagen auf zu neuem!!Ist echt nen klasse schiff!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*



> Also ich denke mal das die Kutter in Heiligenhafen auch nciht pleite gehn werden.


Die Kutter mit Sicherheit nicht (alle).

Aber denkt mal dran dass ab 2007 schon mal 3% Mwst. dazu kommen, der Diesel wird auch nicht billiger, dazu kommen ständig neue Auflagen vom Bund oder Europa, Personal möchte auch nicht für lau arbeiten, da wage ich mal zu bezweifeln ob der jetzige Durchschnittspreis von 26 Euro zu halten sein wird.

Passt man die Preise aber entsprechend betriebswirtschaftlich sinnvoll an, ist die Frage wie viele Angler sich dann eine Kutterfahrt noch leisten können (oder wollen).

Ich glaube die Zeiten "preiswerter" Kutterfahrten können wir uns kurz- bis mittelfristig abschminken, überleben wird dann die Reederei/Kutter, welche in der Lage sind ein "Erlebnis" aus dem Kutterangeln zu machen welches über das reine Fangergebnis rausgeht - also Service, Sauberkeit, Freundlichkeit....

Nicht umsonst nehmen ja jetzt schon die vielen Bootsvermieter zu - auch führerscheinfrei - mit Sicherhehit auch auf Kosten der Kutter.

Da wird sich in meinen Augen in den nächsten 3 - 5 Jahren vieles ändern.


----------



## BennyO (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Mh............. wo stehst du denn immer auf der Karoline?? Ab wann bist du dann morgens in HH???
Also ich werde mir das mal gut überlegen

Gruß BEnny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Ist sehr unterschiedlich!!Von der Zeit her ist meist so das ich so um 6.00-6.30 da bin!!


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*



			
				BennyO schrieb:
			
		

> Mh............. wo stehst du denn immer auf der Karoline?? Ab wann bist du dann morgens in HH???
> Also ich werde mir das mal gut überlegen
> 
> Gruß BEnny



Das mach mal. Die Caro. ist der Top-Dampfer.
Viele Profis nutzen diese Schiff und geben auch mal Tipps. 

Ich halte es so, 05.30 in Heiligenhafen ( HH ist Hansestadt Hamburg) frühstücken und ab aufs Boot. Wenn Du keinen Bugplatz bekommst, keine Angst. Auch die Seiten fangen. Der Kaptain will Erfolg für seine Gäste. Je mehr Fang um so mehr Gäste. Die Bordtruppe ist spitze und es macht immer wieder Spass, Gast auf der Caroline zu sein. 

Wenn Du noch Bedarf an Pilkern oder Beifängern hast, kaufe nicht direkt am Hafen.!!!
Links die Strasse hochgehen und da findest Du das beste Geschäft.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

ne ich finde das baltic beser ist!!Die oben haben viele bilig sachen im angebot!!Zu caro,es stimmt immer wieder trifft man bekannte angler dort!!


----------



## BennyO (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Nein nein ich angel selber seit 6 Jahren. ICh bin bis jetzt immer so 3 - 4 mal im Monat raus gefahren. Bis jetzt bin ich aber immer auf der Tanja mitgefahren. Erfahrung und können habe ich meiner Meinug nach genug. Ich bnin jetzt nur am überlegeb ob ich bei meinem Stammkutter blebe oder einfach mal die Karoline ausprobiere. Ich mache das ähnlich wie du. Ca. 5 uhr am Hafen einen schönen Bug Pltz sichern und dann nciht in der Apotheke Baltic Kölln kaufen sonmder bei Angelsport Fairplay. Der Besitzer ist meiner Meinug nahc sehr freundlich und kümmert sich immer um einen wenn man mal ne Frage hat.
Fährst du auch immer mit der Karoline??

Gruß Benny


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

@ Benny
Wenn ich mal fahre dan nur mit der Caro.

Bei dem Gemischwarenhändler am Hafen, ich nenne keine Namen, kaufe ich nie nicht ein. Der Laden in zweiter Reihe ist nicht nur besser, nein Thomas ist auh Boardmitglied. Ein Grund mehr bei FAIRPLAY zu kaufen.


----------



## BennyO (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Ja das stimmt. Und wieso fährst du nur mit der Karoline???

Gruß Benny


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*



			
				BennyO schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das stimmt. Und wieso fährst du nur mit der Karoline???
> 
> Gruß Benny



War als Jungangler einmal mit. Ein Bordmitglied hat mir gezeigt wie man pilkt.

Erfolg --- ein 70'er

Mein Sohn war auf der Caro.-- Alleine


erfolg ein 80'er

noch Fragen ?


----------



## BennyO (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Mh......................
Gut das jeder seine Stammkutter hat.
Ich bleibe bei der Tanja weil ich mit der CDrew super kla komme, Schifff ist wirklich topp, und Fisch gint es auch immer.

Gruß Benny


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*



			
				BennyO schrieb:
			
		

> Mh......................
> Gut das jeder seine Stammkutter hat.
> Ich bleibe bei der Tanja weil ich mit der CDrew super kla komme, Schifff ist wirklich topp, und Fisch gint es auch immer.
> 
> Gruß Benny



Jepp#6

so soll es auch bleiben. 

Stelle Dir vor alle gehen auf die Tanja, bzw. auch die Caro.. 
Platzmangel oder ausgebucht. Auch die anderen Skipper wollen ihre Gäste glüchlich machen. Also suchen sie den Fisch.
Ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## BennyO (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Ja ich auch.
@ Jungdorschangler
hast du icq oder msn oder sowas in der art?? können dann darüber über näcshte woche labern


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

ja,ja ich hab dir ja geschrieben!!


----------



## sharkhooker (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Moin

Weis jemand den nic von Fairplay?

Muss man seinen Platz auf der Karo reservieren lassen oder reicht es wenn man zeitig kommt(2:00 Uhr)

Petri


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*


----------



## tapaesser (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Da ist er. Grüße den Thorsten


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenn du 2.00 komst kriegst du sicher nen platz!!Wir reservieren aber trotzdem immer!!

ps:warum denn so früh??


----------



## Waldima (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

Hallo zusammen

@BennyO

Am Donnerstag, 20.07.2006, war die "Karoline" sehr schwach besetzt (7-8 Angler), und der rot-blaue Kutter ist nicht rausgefahren. Dieses Schiff sehe auch ich stark auf die Pleite zusteuern. Ich gönne niemandem den wirtschaftlichen Niedergang seines Betriebes. Es hängen Arbeitsplätze und Familien dran. Aber käme es so, braucht sich M. mit seiner Crew darüber nicht zu wundern. Mich überrascht, dass er dieses Jahr nochmals das Geld (und den Willen) aufgebracht hat, sein Schiff neu zu streichen. Das war im letzten Jahr der Existenz der Reedereien Lademacher und Richardt anders. Ansonsten gibt es schon Paralellen (keine Ausfahrten mangels Beteiligung selbst in der Hochsaison).

Bei der Klaus-Peter sehe ich die Lage nicht so dramatisch. Ich glaube, dass Klaus Konzept aufgeht, die Schwächen seines Schiffes (Geschwindigkeit, Stand der Technik) mit einem niedrigeren Fahrpreis auszugleichen.Ich teile auch nicht Deine Meinung, dass auf diesem Schiff kaum noch Angler mitfahren.

Eher finde ich, dass MS "Monika" und MS "Karoline" häufig schwach genutzt werden. Aus meiner Sicht liegt das auch an den versteckten Liegeplätzen, die Stammangler natürlich kennen, vielen Feriengästen aber sicherlich verborgen bleiben. Warum Heiko und Jens sich mit íhren Schiffen nicht zu den anderen gesellen, habe ich nie verstanden.

@Thomas 9904

Wie sich der Fahrpreis in 2007 entwickeln wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Reeder bei Wegfall von Duty free mit einer Fahrpreiserhöhung von meist 35 auf 50 DM, später auf 26,- Euro sehr hoch rangegangen sind. Trotz Kostensteigerungen in den letzten Jahren wird dieser Fahrpreis seit 2000 konstant gehalten, wenn die Umstellung von 50,- DM auf 26,- Euro nicht als (gravierende) Erhöhung gewertet wird. Klaus Nagel, Claus Lutz u. a. zeigen ja,dass es auch mit einem niedrigeren Fahpreis gehen muss.
Als der Fahrpreis noch 30,- DM betrug, hat mir mal ein Kapitän gesagt, dass dies in dieser Höhe nicht nötig sei. Man kam von 15,- DM und hat alle zwei Jahre um 5,- DM gesteigert. Die Reeder haben nur auf den Wegfall von Duty free "hingearbeitet", um den Preissprung bei Wegfall von Duty free nicht noch größer ausfallen zu lassen. In dieser Zeit haben die Betriebe sicher noch ordentlich Geld abgeschöpft. Die ganz fetten Jahre sind sicher vorbei.

U. a. nehmen die Laboer Kutter seit dem vergangenen Jahr bereits 27,- Euro. Allerdings beträgt die Fahrtzeit dort i. d. R. 8,5 Stunden. Selten sind es 8,25 Stunden, es können aber auch mal neun werden. In Heiligenhafen sind die Kutter meist schon nach 7,75 Stunden wieder im Hafen und sind dazu häufig noch im "Trödelgang" zurückgeschlichen. Diese Unsitte habe ich bisher in Laboe nicht festgestellt. Gehst Du in Laboe also von einer mindestens um eine halbe Stunde längeren Fahrt aus, liegt der Fahrpreis auch dort heute noch niedriger als in Heiligenhafen.
Ich kann mich noch an einen Fahrpreis von 12,- DM erinnern (zugegeben gab es da noch Duty free, eine z. T. größere Einnahmequelle als das Fahrgeld). Damals sagte ein Besatzungsmitglied, die Fahrt lohne ab 20 Personen = 240,- DM Fahrgeld. Bei Vollbesetzung mit 50 Anglern kamen damals max. 600,- DM Fahrgeld in die Kasse (Gruppenrabatte nicht eingerechnet). Heute fahren die Kutter öfter mit unter 10 Anglern raus. Bei acht Anglern sind das schon 208,- Euro. Wie gesagt: Ich verkenne den Wegfall von Duty Free nicht. Aber bei dreißig Anglern werden bereits 780,- Euro Fahrgeld eingenommen.
Das Personal verdient pro Tag 50,- Euro, soweit ich weiß. Allerdings ist diese Info schon ein paar Jahre alt, so dass sie nicht mehr exakt stimmen muß. Früher sind die meisten Kapitäne mit 2 Angestellten gefahren. Seit Wegfall von Duty free ist es meist nur noch ein Decksmann. Auf der Tanja fahren allerdings immer noch zwei Angestellte, und auf der MS "Hai IV" ist sogar der (vermutlich) teuerste Mann ein Angestellter - der Kapitän. Auch das muß also zu bezahlen sein.

Wegen einer defekten Kurbelwelle hat die "Ostpreussen 1" im Frühjahr ca. fünf Wochen gelegen. Zu dem Einnahmeausfall kamen die Reparaturkosten. Dennoch existiert die Reederei weiter (schön für Gerhard Stengel und Crew). 
Thomas Deutsch hat im Dezember/Januar (freiwillig) vier Wochen pausiert, vom 18.06.-30.06.2006 nochmals und hat dann noch eine Woche Urlaub drangehängt. Zumindest die Zeit vom 18.06.-30.06. war Werftzeit, aber andere Eigner beweisen ja, dass es schneller gehen kann, wenn es schneller gehen muß.

Peter Tuchtenhagen macht selbst in der Hochsaison jeden Montag Ruhetag.

Damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen: Ich gönne jedem Kapitän seinen freien Tag/Urlaub. Viele von uns arbeiten sicher nur fünf Tage/Woche. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ein Auskommen bei vernünftigem Wirtschaften möglich sein muß.

Wäre das Geschäft mit der Kutterangelei so unrentabel, hätte Richardt vor ca. 2,5 Jahren sicher nicht noch die "Südwind 1" gekauft. Dass er das Schiff bereits nach kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft hat/sich gezwungen sah, es wieder zu verkaufen, liegt nicht an der Unrentabilität des Kutterangels an sich.

Fazit:
Aus meiner Sicht machen sich die Heiligenhafener viel selbst kaputt durch superkurze Ausfahrten und noch einmal eine Verkürzung der Angelzeit durch Rückfahrten (neuerdings auch schon die Hinfahrten) im Kriechgang. Früher wurden die Motoren eine halbe stunde vor Ausfahrt angeworfen, heute sind es nur noch wenige Minuten. Absoluter Spezialist dafür ist der Kapitän eines kleinen roten Schiffes. Er stellt die Maschine nur noch fünf Minuten vor Abfahrt an, steigert die Geschwindigkeit seines Schiffes ganz allmählich, so dass er erst nach einer halben Stunde das gewohnte Tempo (ich sage bewußt nicht Höchstgeschwindigkeit) erreicht.
Ein anderer Kapitän, der mit seinem Schiff meist sehr zeitig im Hafen ist (allerdings auch eines der schnellsten Schiffe), sagte neulich: "Heute war es sehr gut(bezogen auf den Fang). So kann´s bleiben. Nur ein paar mehr Leute müssen kommen. Für einen Sonntag ist das gar nichts." Hat sich dieser Kapitän mal gefragt, ob das auch an den/seinen kurzen Ausfahrten liegen kann?


Ich fahre seit 22 Jahren von Heiligenhafen zum Angeln - viele Jahre aus Überzeugung und familiären Gründen. Inzwischen wäre ich längst nach Laboe gewechselt, wenn die Plätze an Bug oder Heck nicht immer vorreserviert wären. Ich entscheide meist sehr kurzfristig, wann ich zum Angeln fahre.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*

hallo,ich bin erst vor ca.15 jahren zum meeresangeln gekommen und alles was du so beschreibst ist mir schon vor längerer zeit aufgefallen deswegen fahre ich jetzt mit meinem eigenen boot raus.es ist zwar mit dem slippen eine sau arbeit aber dafür mehr fang.mfg e.


----------



## Waldima (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Heiligenhafen:  Angelkutter pleite ???*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Weis jemand den nic von Fairplay?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, sharkhooker, 2.00 Uhr reicht aus. Aus meiner Sicht kannst Du aber auch erst um 3.00 Uhr erscheinen, um Dir einen Bug-/Heckplatz zu sichern. Nach meiner Erfahrung werden diese Plätze auf der Karoline und Monika i. d. R. als letztes von allen Schiffen besetzt.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------

